# Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''



## zCoolstar (28. Oktober 2013)

*Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

Hab einen 16 GB Stick. Ich hab Bootcamp geöffnet, das Iso-Image ausgewählt und Bootcamp hat angefangen den Stick zu formatieren. Während dieses Vorgangs kommt immer an der selben Stelle eine Fehlermeldung:''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## loller7 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

Ich wünsch dir Glück, mit der Lösungsfindung aber empfehle dir auch das Problem mal eher in ein Apple-Forum zu stellen wie apfeltalk oder irgendwas in der RIchtung. Hier auf PC-Games-Hardware geht es logischer Weise mehr um Windows. Aber evtl. hat ja jemand Ahnung hier.


----------



## norse (28. Oktober 2013)

Kenn ich, hatte ich auch das Problem 


-Stick auf fat32 formatieren 
-anderen USB Port nutzen
-anderen Stick probieren

Darf man fragen warum Boot Camp? Wegen spielen? Weil ansonsten würde es mittels virtuellem Windows einfacher sein und Esser von der Nutzung her


----------



## zCoolstar (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

Wie kann man den Stick auf fat32 formatieren? Hab schon einen 2. probiert. Ja wegen Spielen. Also wegen Steam. Wollte mir mit nem Freund da paar Spiele kaufen und spielen aber nebenbei wollte ich Apple noch behalten. Wie geht es denn mittels virtuellem Windows?


----------



## loller7 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

Für Games nur Bootcamp-Windows nehmen. In der virtuellen Maschine sind die Ressourcen zu begrenzt.


----------



## zCoolstar (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

Kann es daran liegen das ich statt 32 in 64 bit installiert hab


----------



## norse (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

wie was? nee ^^

USB stick rein -> festplatten dienstprogramm öffnenn - links den stick anklciken - rechts kannst du dann formatieren und da halt fat32 auswählen

danach nochmal probieren das mit bootcamp soweit ein zu richten!

ja also zum spielne macht ne VM dann doch keinen Sinn, also bleib bei Bootcamp!


----------



## zCoolstar (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot Camp MacBook Problem: ''Ihr startfähiges USB-Laufwerk konnte nicht erstellt werden.''*

Hab es gemacht, klappt immer noch nicht :/


----------

